# Confixx <---> Mailingliste



## Rai (15. Januar 2005)

Ist es irgendwie möglich, mit Confixx eine Mailingliste zu erstellen ?
Also wenn Person A an liste@domain.de eine E-Mail schickt, die dann an alle anderen verteilt wird.


----------



## Rai (19. Januar 2005)

pls. help


----------



## Neurodeamon (21. Januar 2005)

Ist mir nicht bekannt des confixx das kann.
Mit pdadmin geht es.

Notfalls greift man auf eine perl/php-Lösung zurück ...
Ist zwar nicht das gleiche, aber sollte auch gut gehen.

Wenn es ein Rootserver ist, läßt sich das Ganze gut mit etwas Arbeit realisieren.


----------

